# Scam Beware **Horse trailers for sale on Craigslist



## corinowalk

I would say scam, for sure. Its a terrible thing that someone would use a tragedy like losing a son in Iraq the focal point of a scam. These people must be truely desperate for money. Report it to craigslist and check out their scam page.
craigslist | about > scams


----------



## BaliDoll

the language of what they wrote back is very weird, which usually indicates a scam to me. ie: "...I want to get rid of it asap because the sight of it makes me think of him often and often and the pain is too great. Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same (selling the trailer of your dead son, no offence).." sounds like it's written by someone who does not speak english as their first language.. which usually means the next email will be something about wiring money before you come and see it for some lame excuse.

Craigslist is FULL of scammers! In my area, because apartments are sooo expensive, they try to rip you off by listing places super cheap with AMAZING things like utilities included.... and then you cry because it's a scam and you wish so bad it was real  lol


----------



## rum4

be careful on all the sites that list horse trailers or anything for that matter for sale, there are scammers on everyone of them. They are trying to get your money and nothing else. Report them to the site you are on so they can investigate it and kick them off of the site....


----------



## Starlet

That looks like a scam. Thery're being a little too personal with saying something like that. Horrible how they do that because there are lots of people who actually lose their sons in Iraq. Report and beware!!!


----------



## RadHenry09

I read the thread that was posted last Jan that sounds almost like this.
This scam is still going strong , please everyone beware!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I responded to a "local" trailer ad on horsetopia and got a response from a guy who said he was an airforce guy stationed in Alaska and the trailer was there with him. He be happy to ship it to me free of charge if I send him the $2800 asking price for the trailer. It actually sounded very legit in terms of horse language used, but a scam just the same. I'm getting very weary of online shopping. I think I've encoutered more scams that legit ads lately.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Sorry to double post, but holy crap that's the same trailer!!! Somewhere there's somebody with a nice older Sundowner who doesn't know their trailer is plastered all over the world wide web.


----------



## RadHenry09

Yes , today my friend got an email about another Sundowner....this was a woman who lives in the UK, the trailer is in Nebraska in storage , but the ad was posted for in under PA classifieds! I am going to look again at the pic...I think even this is the same trailer! I am just trying to find a nice trailer and a honest person!!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Now I feel bad for people trying to sell Sundowners! Everyone's going to think it's the scam trailer.


----------



## RadHenry09

The two trailers were slightly different from the emails we got but nonetheless we want to go look at the trailer in the same state and pay for it then take it home. Not interested in paying through ebay or a shipping company etc...
There has to be honest people out there somewhere!


----------



## MAFLgirl

*If you are looking to purchase a new trailer, and want to make sure that things are legit, try checking out one of these places... When I lived in MA, they put the Want Ad in print, every two weeks, and now that I have moved to FL, The Uncle Henry's thing is the closest thing to the Want Ad. They aren't even just for a localized area.... There is stuff in there from all over the states... 
*

*
*

*Uncle Henry's Online, *

*Want Ads - Free Online Classified Ads*


Good Luck in your search!!


----------



## seven7max

I say it is a complete scam. Simply because my brother e-mailed some one form craigslist about this awesome jacked up white f-150. They said pretty much the same exact thing that you where told. "The son had gone to Iraqu and he was trying to get ird of it." I hate it when people do that it is ridiculous. I am sorry about that. I am sure it was an awesome trailer too.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Its really sad that folks use the war and real soldiers getting killed as a reason to try and scam anyone. It does happen alot , especially on Craigs list. I listed a saddle for sale on Craigs list and you can't believe the replies. I think they go to sites that have whatever they want to scam and take photos from legitimate sales and use those photos. A good reason to not post photos but to say " contact me for more photos" and then send them to someone who really is interested in it.


----------



## seven7max

wyominggrandma said:


> its really sad that folks use the war and real soldiers getting killed as a reason to try and scam anyone. It does happen alot , especially on craigs list. I listed a saddle for sale on craigs list and you can't believe the replies. I think they go to sites that have whatever they want to scam and take photos from legitimate sales and use those photos. A good reason to not post photos but to say " contact me for more photos" and then send them to someone who really is interested in it.


amen!!!


----------



## WickedNag

Remember the old adage you get what you pay for.. if there is a trailer for sale that you know is worth 10k for sale for2k it is going to be a scam...


----------



## seven7max

Well I e-mailed some one on craigslist about a trailer and this is what I got back. I am sure that several people have gotten this same response.

Hi,

First, a few words about this horse trailer: 
- this is a Sundowner Sportman, 2 horse slant load, double walled
- all aluminum, swing out saddle rack, double back doors, windows on the back doors and tack room
- SPARE TIRE, bridle hooks, mats in horse area and front tack, pop up air vents
- brushed aluminum fenders, brakes on both axles 
If you decide to buy it, you'll receive all the paperwork, books, owner's manuals, original purchase order/receipt and the clear title. 
I have a low price ( $ 2,985 including delivery to your home address ) because I want to sell the trailer very quickly. My husband died 2 months ago and I along with my daughter decided to sell the house and we moved to my sister in New York. Unfortunately I can't conclude this transaction personally because my work involves a lot of travelling but I left everything prepared for the sale. If you are really interested in purchasing the trailer please contact me asap.

Regards,
Katie


----------



## rcshawk

It is definately a scam. Only items listed on EBAY are paid through EBAY. If you have it an item such as this shipped there is no reason to pay before shipping.


----------



## Sianora

Definitely a scam, my husband actually emailed the seller on this one too, and when we got this same reply, we said we wanted to "see" the trailer and have never heard back from seller. I am always leary when they wont let you "see" the trailer in person and just want you to go on their word that there really is a trailer for sale. Sad that people are out there like that, they play on your emotions, hence the son serving in Iraq story


----------



## seven7max

I know there has to be some good honest people out there. I just need to find them.


----------



## franknbeans

OK-this is the one I have emailed on.....on HORSECLICKS:

2008 Exiss Horse Trailer for Sale in Cleveland, Ohio OH - FREE Ads

The response I got was as follows.....
Hi, 
The horse trailer is still for sale. It has a clear title, very well maintained, no damages, no rust or dents and no mechanical problems. I'm asking $2700 for it, non negotiable. I have to sell this horse trailer as fast as I can because I'm currently working in the UK and I'll be moving here permanently within the next couple of months and can't afford taking the trailer with me. I can ship for free within the US if you want to buy it. Let me know what you decide. The pics speak for themselves, You'll love the trailer, I can guarantee you that!

And again-shipping is free, $$ escrowed thru a third party. I did reigster at the website he sent, but used an address other than my usual, so he really has very little info. I will email tomorrow and tell him the only way I will do this is to drive to Cleveland and get it. If not-no deal. Just stinks to me.....thoughts?

Usually if it is too good to be true, it is. :-(


----------



## rum4

THere is a lot of these "I am working in the UK, Canada, teh gulf and they have the trailer in another state and can arrange freee shipping" and they are all scams...


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

best one i got while my trailer was listed was, "consider it sold" will send you a check as soon as you send me your home address, i will inclued extrea funds to send to my shipper.......hhhmmm do i look like as stupid as farah?....... nope....... took my add off cl and drug the dam thing to the end of the driveand slapped a for sale sign on it


----------



## RhondaLynn

How exactly does the scam work??? I don't doubt it is a scam but I am wondering how they could get money first? I can't see someone sending money for a trailer and not having the trailer sitting in front of them. some of you more computer savey or maybe that is just world savey folks enlighten me.

Rhonda


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I just got sucked in by this in MN.... 

First email: Hello,
 
Thank you for your interest in purchasing my trailer. The trailer is in perfect condition - like new! If you decide to buy it, you'll receive all the papers, owner manual, keys, a buy-sell contract already signed by me and the clear title. For this transaction I want to use ebay because I want to provide you a fast and very secure way. They will handle the transaction for me. You will make the payment to ebay and they will hold the money until you receive and inspect the trailer. ONLY AFTER you receive the trailer and you inspect it (you have 5 days for inspection) ebay will release the payment to me. The inspection time period will begin as soon as you receive the trailer at your address. Meanwhile eBay will hold the money into a trust account. So, this is not a blind transaction, you can see the trailer before you decide to buy it. This way we are both protected : i will know that i have a serious buyer who has the money to pay me and you will be able to see and inspect the trailer before buying it .
The trailer is priced to sell quickly and the final price that I'm asking for it is *$2,800* including shipping and handling costs. My husband died in Iraq 3 months ago and I along with my daughter decided to sell the house and move to my sister. I can't afford to take days off my work for this sale so i'm trying to sell it online.
If you are really interested in purchasing the trailer please reply to this email and i will provide further instructions regarding payment and delivery.

I will appreciate an answer as soon as possible.

Regards!

Patti Stevenson


Second email, a response after I asked where it was located and why I couldn't find it on ebay: 

I have to let you know that i listed all over US because shipping is included in the price.
The trailer is at eBay's shipping center in New York, NY and from there it will be shipped to my buyer's address. The trailer was listed for sale in an auction on eBay but I have removed the add because of some 'serious' buyers . They promissed they will buy the trailer from me but they proved not to have the money to pay for it .I have registered the trailer with eBay's Vehicle Protection Program and they work only with das auto shippers, so a local pick-up is not an option.This transaction is covered by ebay's purchase protection program up to $50,000 and if something goes wrong in this transaction you will be fully refunded. In the invoice you will have the details on how to make a refundable payment and shipping back the trailer will be my concern. I strongly assure you it will not be the case for a refund. I have used the eBay Vehicle Purchase Protection in the past and all my transaction ended succesfully. You pay to eBay and they will transfer the funds to me only after you get the trailer.
The financial part of our transaction is going through eBay's Purchase Protection Program and here are the steps:
- I need your full name, shipping address and phone#;
- I will forward this information to eBay's purchase protection department and they will start our transaction;
- eBay sends you the invoice with payment details for our transaction;
- PayPal can't be used in this transaction because it only covers $ 2000. You will receive instructions to pay through another payment system;
- after they secure the payment, they will notify me and I will start shipping. Shipping will take no more than 5 days (2 days to prepare the shipping and 3 days for the shipping depending on your location).
- after you receive the trailer you will have another 5 days to inspect it.
- when the inspection period ends, eBay contacts you and if there are any issues with the trailer, they will fully refund you within 3 business days and the trailer will be shipped back at my expense. If all is good with the trailer, which I'm sure it will be, they will assist you with the title transfer and release the payment to me.
I apologize if it seems like I'm pushing on this deal but I really want to be sure that everything is clarified before any further steps. I'm a serious seller and I prefer to deal with a serious buyer.
If you agree with these terms, please send me your full name, shipping address and phone number, in order to start the transaction!
I am looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

ok dead GIVE AWAY is that they talk about the money transaction far to much ad never enough about the iteam.


----------



## collvm

It is not just on trailers, I had someone try to scam me on a horse....I knew it was too good to be true and never followed through with it, but is disappointing that people would pray off someone's dream to benefit their own pocket.....It just stinks anymore how we have to be extra careful on anything we ever do because there is always someone out there trying to rip you off.....


----------



## Heartland

Yup- scam. I found a too good to be true Featherlite on Craigslist... also from "Patti Stevenson" I sent them an email from my alternate account and sure enough, pretty much the same story you had received. Now I shop through CL to find the "scammer" and flag them. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Palomine

That trailer also doesn't appear to have a tag that I could see, and I wonder if someone just took an old flyer for a trailer, and put this together.

Does anyone have good luck with something on CL anymore?

And someone needs to let the Veterans groups now that these people are using war dead to scam people, and that might give the scammers something to think about, if they are here in the US.


----------

